

Approaching YC demo day - by Peter Nixey of summer YC startup Remember Me Inc - sharpshoot
http://www.webkitchen.co.uk/2007/07/approaching-yc-demo-day.html

======
mattculbreth
Cool, good idea. Please post here with any private betas!

